# help need files for vzw galaxy tab-not a noob



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes I may have made a noob mistake but it was due to needing sleep. Yeah. Anyways I need the stock pit file and the tar for odin or the pit file and files for heimdall. I can basically only get to the download screen. It will boot to the galaxy tab screen and goes blank but stays lit and plays boot sound. I've tried just about all the soft brick walkthroughs I have found. So I'm trying to just find all the stock files.


----------



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

Mod please delete


----------

